# Il Testimone - Il Pornoattore



## aristocat (10 Ottobre 2011)

Davvero molto interessante! La testimonianza di Trentalance. 
(Molto meno pallone gonfiato di tanti suoi colleghi famosi....:sonar

[video=youtube;XM4hjQPOO-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM4hjQPOO-A[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Davvero molto interessante! La testimonianza di Trentalance.
> (Molto meno pallone gonfiato di tanti suoi colleghi famosi....:sonar
> 
> [video=youtube;XM4hjQPOO-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM4hjQPOO-A[/video]


No dico...ma te non cessi di stupirmi...eh?
E quali sarebbero i colleghi famosi?

Che ne sai tu di...
John Holmes, Gabriel Pontello, John Leslie, Paul Thomas, John Stagliano, Christopher Clark ( questo aveva il pene che tirava storto), Ives Ballat ( questo lo aveva con il glande a forma di fungo), Robert Malone, Tom Biron....

Insomma pupa...
Facile per sto qua arrivare a fare il piacione qui e là...
I veri pionieri...le vere stars....

Sai cosa ha Fatto 30 lance?
Il furbino.
Prima di lui ha imperato Rocco SIffredi.
Ora Rocco Siffredi, uhm...è uno che ha spinto i corpi femminili, a performance inaudite, da brivido...
Cioè...Rocco non è affatto tenero con le attrici.
Ma il porno è un mondo impietoso, si fa quello che serve.

Trentalance ha fatto quello che ha fatto Schubert, per non restare schiacciato dal colosso di Bonn: Beethoven.
Ha cercato di fare una musica nuova e differente. 

Insomma Trentalance ha cercato di portare il porno, ad un volto umano, una cosa più normale e da cristiani, per attirare anche i nuovi consumatori: le donne...

Io vorrei vedere quante donne qui dentro nel sesso, sognano dai loro compagni le imprese di un Rocco Siffredi...


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2011)

ma sai che tempo fa devo aver detto più o meno le stesse cose di trentalance?forse avevo postato lo stesso filmato
e poi, adoro pif


----------

